# Score graphique Firestrike à 4000 avec une GTX 970 Gaming



## Mc kintosh (14 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci de performance avec ma carte graphique 970 GTX Gaming sous Bootcamp Windows 7 64.

Sous Firestrike, malgré les derniers drivers Nvidia je suis à 4000 !!! Là où la moyenne pour cette carte est à 11 000. Du coup la préparation du Mac Pro 5.1 (un westmere 12x3,06Ghz) pour le HTC Vive est un peu compromise...

Sur Firestrike je ne dépasse les 30 FPS sur les deux tests graphiques... je vois bien que la carte est bridée. On m'a dit de mettre à jour les drivers chipset intel xeon mais ça marche pas sur un carte mère mac...

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce genre de problème ? Comment optimiser les performances des cartes graphiques sous Windows en macpro 5.1 ? J'ai vu que certains n'ont aucun problème avec d'autres cartes graphiques pour les faire performer sur ce test sur ce même genre de config.

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui pourraient avoir des pistes ou solutions.

Cdlt


----------

